# Shop Tools



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Would you have passed it up?*

My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.

We happened across this drill press at a garage sale and I tried, but failed to pass it up. I have a fairly new Rigid Drill press with a Rockler drill press table and it works great for me. I thought long and hard about buying or not buying it. My biggest issue is space.

This one has some additional capability beyond what a conventional drill press has. Also, I'm wondering if anyone has a similar one or experience with them.

This is a Rockwell 32" radial drill press. It came with 2 chucks, original owner made table, and a stand. The stand has a drawer that I removed when I brought it home and it is not shown in the picture. It is pretty cool, you can rotate it to all kinds of interesting positions. It appears to run very smoothly and does not appear to have any run-out. The fence is made from what appears to be mahogany to me. The man that made it said the wood came from boxcars and was very hard.

*Front View*









*Side View*









*Close up*









*Other Side*









The real item that sealed the deal was the price. $40. Would you have bought it? Any ideas of what kind of neat operations can be done with it?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne;
--ah yes, yard sales….meant to go out myself this morning but the rain and other stuff around here kept me busy. I'm late this year and soon as the weather changes I'm going to be spending my free time with a kayak.

The price is what makes the yard sales so much fun and then there's always those other's all around you and everyone is hell bent on their own private mission. Well in answer to your question, no-no-no…..I would not have passed up this find and would have been much too happy to kart this find home to my barn.

Great find….
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


Nice purchase. I think I'd have bought it. With that setup you can drill across a pretty wide board and do so without having to move the board. Great looking table also, a couple of tee tracks and some hold downs and you have quite the setup.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


it would be in my shop and I'd be smiling!! $40!!! woo hoo


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


I love yard sales too Frank. The worst part is that this drill press is less than 1/2 the cost of every slick I have seen. I've not seen a used froe and the chisels have been $50 or more used. I still have not gotten my green wood tools together yet. I guess you have to take them as they come.

The top is made of what appears to be fiberglass. I'm not sure if I would attempt to route a channel or not. I do have T track in my other drill press table.

I'm guessing I will rearrange my shop to make room for it next to my other drill press. Although, I am toying with putting in an area where I can access both sides. I can turn it all the way round and drill very large items.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty nice score. The reason that I don't do alot of yard sales is a genetic incapability to NOT buy stuff like that. I'd have bought it. I wouldn't mind a dedicated metal drill press for my garage next to the welder. Good job!


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


If you had told the story with a different ending…like…I saw this drill press but because I didn't have room, I decided $40 was too much…we would all vote to revoke your LJ membership card. I too have the Ridgid floor model but I would have rather paid $40 fo rthis one.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


Without a doubt I would have bought this.

KT's dad has a similar one in his basement. It's not as nifty as this one but it is the same concept. I'll ask him if he has any advice to pass on. Great find.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


So which one are you gonna sell me? And how much?
Stop by the shop any time… I'm almost always here.
I think I sent you an e-mail with the shop logo… or I was thinking about it. LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


You did send it. Next time I'm up for a road trip, I will head down.

I'm making room for both drill presses, but I will keep you in mind.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...










Hello Wayne
I also have a radial arm drill press - versatility is the biggest advantage. The extended reach from the mounting pole when you need it. On mine I can rotate the chuck 90° to the right, so I can bore a hole horizontally. Looking at your picture I think you can do the same.
I also use my to mount my Branding iron, which means I can get into the centre of my table tops (the underside) and get a perfect brand each and every time.
I think you are only limited by your imagination, as to the capabilities and versatility of the machine
Draw backs (my machine) when returning the drill head to 90° the indexing stop is not accurate. The same goes for the drill press table. So careful realignment is critical. I think my machine cost me about $250 (new), but it is from India or China or some other country with cheap products. I think you have a bargain - I would have certainly bought it at price. I would be lost without mine.
Just more point - be careful about the pulley system being unguarded - very dangerous.

I tried to post a photograph of my drill, but no luck - I will have to get used to this system first.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


I would have bought it, I've found that garage sales and auctions are Great places to pick-up tools that still have lots of life in them, they just need some tending to (TLC) bring them life.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning on the belts Tony. I'm looking forward to playing with this tool.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


I would have bought it Wayne. A great bargain, and if you decide you don't need or want it, I am sure you can get at least that much for it again. It looks like it will provide you with many more years of service.

Obi is sending out shop logo's and did not include the rest of us? Well I saw the pictures of the shop, and it looks like you have a lot more room now Obi. Congrats. Now if you can get Wayne to part with his Ridgid drill….


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


You stole it , Bro ! Good for you and I bet the kids were excited that Dad got a new toy as well : )


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


Wow what a good find.I'd grab that up in a minute.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Would you have passed it up?*
> 
> My son wanted to get up this morning and go to some garage sales. I've been gone all week working and thought it would be a good idea to spend some time with him and his sister today.
> 
> ...


Look what just came into our store yesterday:


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*

I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.

Two weeks ago when I was on my way home from the bay area I stopped in a Rockler store that is along the way an they had a demo model on the shelf. They did not have any in stock. This week I went to the bay area again. I dropped into Rockler and checked to see if they had any in stock. Unfortunately they did not have any, but said that they were expecting some. I put my name on the list (They have been selling lots of them) and dropped back in the next day on my way home.

They did have one for me and I purchased it along with a leather hone and a tool guide used for lathe and carving tools.



The unit and all of its parts were very well packaged. The package contained the following items:


The Sharpening Machine
Users Guild
Assorted Abrasive Disks
2 Tempered Glass Wheels
Slotted Wheel
Tool Guide
Crepe Stick










The machine itself is very solid and well made. It has a 1/5 hp motor and rotates at 580 RPM.










The abrasives are adhesive backed. You mount them on each side of the glass plates. This gives you 4 different grits (120, 400, 1000, and 3600) that you can use to hone your tools. They sell a 6000 grit abrasive as an add-on. I will probably purchase some next time I pass by Rockler and try it out. The next part was probably the most difficult part of the entire operation. Getting my finger nail under the plastic backing and it was not really that difficult. You clean the plates with alcohol and then you mount the abrasives on the glass. Basically you bend them into a U shape and match up the center hole.



















It was easy to mount all of the abrasives. The only tough part was the 3600 grit plate. I got some bubbles and had to pierce them and roll them out with a dowel. To mount them in the machine they go on a center post with a hand tightened knob. Changeing wheels is a very quick process. You can get any of the grits installed in seconds. I like this feature quite a bit.

The machine is now ready for sharpening.









The first step in the process is to flatten the back of the blade. I started with an old Stanley plane blade and the course wheel. You flatten the back by placing the heel of the blade against the wheel and dropping the blade down onto the wheel. You sharpen a bit and then raise the blade off the wheel to manage the temperature. I immediately felt comfortable with the tool and did not have any trouble with the operation. I quickly moved through the grits and very quickly had the back flattened and polished to a mirror finish. I have been using water stones and this feature alone makes the machine worth owning. Also, when you are using the tool, you can feel the temperature of the blade. It is easy to tell if it is getting warm in any way.

I'm not sure how well you will be able to see these pictures, but they are of the back as I moved through the various grits.


































The next step is to hone the bevel. The machine has a unique guide on the side of the machine that is used to grind the bevel. It has a set of stops that allow you to set the angle of the blade. The stops are at 20, 25, 30, and 35 degrees. They are easy to set. The guide also has an abrasive strip on it that is used to remove the burr. There is a small window above the switch that indicates the bevel angle setting.










Basically, you take the blade and set it in the guide and push the blade against the wheel. You hold the blade against the wheel for 1-2 seconds and pull it down into the guide a minimum of 1". This removes any burr on the back side. After a trying it a few times, it was easy to get a feel for it.










You progress through all 4 grits and end up with a nice sharp blade.


































The users manual indicated that you can use the guide to create a micro-bevel and it does have a skew adjustment. Cambers could be created free hand using the tool guide or you could go back to waterstones. The guide is limited to 2" in width, which means that larger plane irons cannot be honed using the guide. This eliminates planes such as the 4 1/2, 5 1/2 and 6-8. You can still flaten the back on these blades and also could hone them free hand on top of the machine.

I also purchased the leather honing wheel. You first coat it with mineral oil to help the wheel take the combound.










I also purchased a tool guide accessory for use with carving and lathe tools. I have not tried it yet.










Here it is mounted on the side. It can also be mounted on top where the other tool guide is located.










I sharpened the plane blade for my #3. This blade has an 1892 patent date on it and the back had some irregular wear. I could not imagine how long it would have take me to flatten the back using water stones. Even with this, it took me less than twenty minute start to finish to sharpen the blade. This included flattening the back (the majority of the time), re-establishing a primary bevel and taking it through all grits. I also needed to tune the chipbreaker. I found the tool extreamly useful for this operation. I was able to have fine control of the material being taken off and got great results. I tuned both the surface that mates with the plane blade and smoothed out the face of the chipbreaker. Here is a picture of the results.










Hopefully they will come out with an 8" model that will allow for the larger plane blades to be sharpened in the guide system.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Wayne -

Thanks for posting this well written review. I ahave been looking at the same system - this will give me a lot more confidence when I make a purchase.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


If your using chisels or planes in your work, I would buy one in a minute. I have not tried to sharpen any carving or lathe tools yet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Wayne,
Thanks for taking the time to post this review. Sure wish it would sharpen the plane blades larger than 2", but maybe it is just as easy on the top side.

Are there any other accessories you would recommend buying other than the leather plate? Does the paper last very long or should a person order additional sheets from the start?

Thanks again!
John


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Your welcome John. It came with quite a few abrasive sheets. One of the selling points they list on the web is that the abrasives are commonly available and you do not have to use their product. I have purchased a tool guide and have not been able to check it out yet. So, I'll stay nuteral on it. I may buy an extra glass wheel and get the 6000 grit paper. I may be able to mount the 6000 grit abrasive on the underside of the leather wheel and as such may not need another glass wheel. I've only sharpened a few blades so far. I will work over a bunch of chisels tomorrow and get a feel for how long it lasts. Also, it comes with a Crepe Stick which is used to clean the wheels. This seemed to work real well.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I have been using this 15 micron film that works wonders on my blades after the initial grind. The stuff cuts fast and once worn seems to give a finer finish than initially. I then go to the green rouge for a real sharp edge. The idea of using the Work Sharp with this paper and rouge would speed the process up tremendously.

Here is where I got the 15 micron film. It looks like shipping costs have gone up considerably since I bought it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Almost looks like they are making their money on Shipping and Handling. It costs more to ship it than buy it..

The 15 micron paper is about 1200 grit according to the chart in the user's guide. The 6000 grit abrasive they sell is 2 micron.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Also, I have added more text and photos. I'm finished with this post…


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I have some 1/2 micron diamond paste that I have not tried yet. It might cut pretty fast, but not sure what type of platter you could put it on. Not sure it would work on the leather. I might have to try it on a scap piece I have in the shop.

John


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is pretty fine.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Does it look like it would be possible for Work Sharp to come out with a modified tool guide that would handle the larger blades?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Not from below. You can do it by hand from above. There is a bar on the top that can be used. I will try one out tomorrow. I'm thinking I will stay with waterstones for the bevel sharpening on the larger blades, but will use this for lapping the back. That is the time consuming part anyway. You can see the bar in the picture of the machine with the blue disk installed.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Does the tool guide you mentioned previously work in conjuction with the bar? (edit: I went back and reread your posts again and can see that the tool guide is independent from the tool bar)
Thanks for all the information!
John


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


It mounts where the Bar is mounted. It can be mounted above and below the machine. The instructions say. Top Mount for sharpening wider chisels, plane irons, spoke shaves, double-bevel tools. Bottom Mount for sharpening with slotted see-through wheel. The guide cost about $10. The leather wheel was about $30.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Good review Wayne…sounds like a winner. HHmmm….what can I convince my wife that we need that would require the Worksharp?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I tried the kitchen knife story and she would have nothing to do with it. I was looking at a Tormak at the time. She just shook her head when she saw the Work Sharp on the bench and went to the outlet stores with my daughter.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


That's a great review of a really great tool, Wayne! Thanks for taking the time to do that. It looks like a winner!


----------



## tracker (Jan 31, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review! I got a Rockler gift card for my BDay and might use it on that!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Your welcome. Some additional information

I've now had to change the sandpaper. I've found if it is grinding slow then it is time to change paper. Also, I'm going to pick up the course paper set and an extra glass plate for when I need to regrind a bevel or have a back that need a fair amount of work to be ground flat.

Also a bunch of dust accumulates under the wheel. I'm now using compressed air to blow the machine off after each use.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I am about to purchase this system myself. I was wondering if you have used the see through plate yet? I was under the impression that this was the recommended way to sharpen curved tools, seems to be simular to the Tool Jewel system. It sounds as if you are very pleased with the system. I will probably order it in the next week or so.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I have not tried the see through plate yet. I will have to add that to my to do lisf for this weekend. I was in rockler and got an extra glass plate and all three of the additional abrasive kits. I am finding that the 120 grit is to fine if you need to regrind something. You tend to go through the paper too fast.


----------



## WeeWilly (Apr 7, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for a new sharpening tool for my lathe tools. This WorkSharpTool seems like it should be a great fit for my needs. National Tool + Equipment has an online price of $ 179.00…..seems pretty attractive for this type of sharpener…as Tormeks' sell for near $ 300.00 . Thanks for the review…...it helps to make up ones mind when others have used them and write favorable reviews.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Sold me on it Wayne!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the posting Wayne.
I was at an impasse with the whole idea of power sharpeneing because of the expense to get a complete system.
Funny how you get a bad taste for somelthing then have trouble even looking at similar products. At lest for me.

Bob


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


In general I have found it works well. Tom (Mot) reivewed the Veritas version of this in his blog as well. That one has a bigger wheel and will support wider blades.

The only issue I have with the worksharp is it cannot sharpen blades over 2" in width using its guide system. So it will not work for larger bench plane blades (4 1/2, 5 1/2, 6, 7, and 8). Although it still allows you to flatten the back of these blades which is where a lot of the effort goes IMHO.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


well, so far I've read nothing bad about this sharpening system. The only additional comments involve buying extra glass plates so as not to have to peel off any of the paper during the process (and having to throw it out). Thanks for the review. This is definately on my wish list now!...


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Your welcome Scott. I did get the extra wheels and also additional grits.


----------



## TomR (Sep 18, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here at the computer looking at the glass disks and the abrasives that go on the Work Sharp. To my right is the Fellows/Neato jig I use to put the labels on my CD's & DVD's. I've gotta wonder if that wouldn't work or maybe need a small modifiction to do the job faster and easier. What do you think?

It also seems like you prefer the Work Sharp to the Veritas if for no other reason that cost. Did I understand that correctly? Thank you for the effort you've put into this topic, and for sharing.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


The big benefit for the worksharp is the under plate guide that allows you to sharpen blades at specific angles. It is dead simple and hard to mess up. The real issue is that it is limited to 2" blades which means that some plane blades are not supported.

If your sharpening on top, there is a bar that allows you to do it free hand. They do provide a bar to support it but it is not as easy. The Veritas system has an 8" wheel and guides that allow you to sharpen repeatably from above. Tom (Mot) has done a video review of this system. It does cost about $200 more than the WorkSharp. Fine Woodworking tool guides rated this as the top sharpener in their latest tool review magazine (on sale now). For some reason WorkSharp was not in the review.

As far as the CD labeler, I'm not sure if it would work as well. The worksharp glass is very stable and you can put abrasives on both sides. This makes changing grits a 15 second operation.


----------



## TomR (Sep 18, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


All I was looking at was centering the abrasives on the glass slabs and getting them applied without getting any bubbles under the paper. With the CD labels yo don't get a second chance, but maybe it's not such a good idea. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Tom, perhaps on the high level grits it would help. They are tough to get on without bubbles.


----------



## marka (Jan 31, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I ordered one from Rockler and it arrived by UPS last night. Can't wait to set it up especially after reading the above entries.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


The date of this post is 12-5-07. I have contacted Work Sharp and they have informed me that they will provide a jig early in 2008 that will allow the sharpening of plane irons larger than 2 inches. Right now, Rockler has the Work Sharp 3000 on special: You get the system for $200, plus an extra glass wheel, PLUS a $20 Rockler gift card, to boot. All this with FREE shipping for us who aren't lucky enough to have a Rockler close at hand. I think I will use the extra glass wheel to affix a piece of leather to make a honing wheel like they offer for $30!

I get frustrated with having to carry different tools to sharpen my tools. (I use a crutch in one hand, so that leaves me 1 arm/hand to carry things with.) With ONE tool to sharpen my tools, the decision is easy for me. I will order it this week!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Sounds great Hawg. I wil have to check out the new Jig.


----------



## jaws (Dec 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Great discussion on this nifty sharpener. I have owned the mfr's Drill Doctor several years, which has seen a LOT of use both by me and friends, so I was already favorably disposed.

First a question - where did you find the Tool Guide accessory shown under-mounted on the back of the unit? I can't seem to locate it on the web. It looks like it might be good for handling wider and skewed blades with readily repeatable results. TIA.

Just acquired one after seeing it at Woodcraft. For years I have used water stones and a Makita water stone sharpener. I bought this unit with a view to sharpening narrow chisels as they have always been a challenge for me and always needed for use. They fit nicely in the guide. My maiden voyage was a nasty old 3/4" chisel that seriously needed flattening and reshaping. As with any tool it took a little while to get acquainted, but proved to flatten, put a new bevel and finish off the edge within 15 minutes. Actually, unpacking through finishing this chisel took maybe an hour. I kinda lost track of time tonight as I went scrounging for various blades that needed a lot of work. FWIW, I had no problems applying the PSA sanding disks to the glass - I followed the hint in the manual bowing the sandpaper down, lining up the hole carefully and kind of unrolling each half onto the glass - no bubbles. My problems were with the bevel adjusting mechanism which was not easy to adjust, and came off at one point. As best i can tell the left side of the heat exchange blade bed was not anchored - in all fairness, this could easily have been my ham fisted attempts to adjust the thing before deciding to RTFM (Read The Flippin' Manual).

My observations: Overall I too would recommend this tool, especially for novices. It's very quick from unpacking to use if one has any experience with powered sharpening. And it is quite compact. Bolting it down is not necessary for use, BUT a very wise safety precaution. As with any dry grinder, it generates sparks with coarser grits, albeit a fairly small amount, which still can ignite flammables within close proximity - DAMHIKT (Don't Ask Me How I Know This). As with this company's Drill Doctor sharpeners, this is an extremely well conceived and executed product. Well done!

Pros: It's really quite simple to set up and use. For what may seem to some a slow speed for a grinder, it removes material very quickly. The preset angles are a very good feature. Extremely satisfactory edges produced with items included in the box (120, 400, 1000, 3600 grits on 2 glass disks sufficient for restoring a garage sale blade with several small chips in edge and unflattened back).

Cons: A dust extraction attachment would be GREATLY appreciated. While there's not wet mess, there is a lot of metal filings removed, which is messy and I'd prefer not to have it airborne as my shop is in the house. The mechanism for adjusting the bevel can be a little temperamental, Not much else really.

Whine (no cheese): Despite the small machine size, a foot pedal should be added for better control for freehand sharpening - especially flattening blade backs.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I got one a couple of weeks ago and consider it one of my better purchases. I went after a gnarly old "throw-away" 3/4 inch chisel and was trimming hair in less than a half an hour.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I got the guide at Rockler at the time I purchased the machine. I did not see any current info on their web site. Perhaps they discontinued it.


----------



## clics (Jul 19, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne, I enjoyed your review and found it very helpful. I was considering the Work Sharp 2000, but I think I'll go with this one. I'm a novice when it comes to sharpening. I think this should make it easy enough…

-Chris


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great review, Wayne.

Has anybody used it to sharpen lathe tools yet? If so I'd love to hear the results.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I have not tried it for lathe tools. I use a wolverine jig for them.


----------



## edh1 (Feb 4, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
Great post, thanks. I am looking around and was considering the Veratis at LV untill I saw this. Are you still a supporter of the work sharp? I just use chisels, what accessories do you recommend with the worksharp?

Thanks
Ed


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


I still use and recommend it. Some people have raised concerns about flattening the back of chisels with the workshharp. I belive the LV unit was more expensive, but rated higher in one of the woodworking magazines reviewed. Mot may have reviewed the LV unit in his blog or in the reviews section.

As far as accessories goes, I would get an extra wheel. There are also packs of different grit abrasives. You probably would not need the wide blade attachment.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Work Sharp - The Wood Tool Sharpener Review*
> 
> I have been looking for a sharpener for a while and came close to coughing up $250 for the Jet clone of the Tormak when the woodworking show was in town last month. I had also seen the Work Sharp on the web. Dan Like had seen one in action and given it his endorsement. There is a video of it on thier web site if your interested in seeing it in action. Wood Magazine has a review of it as well as a video of it in action.
> 
> ...


OK- my video of the Upgrades I made:


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Chisels*

I spent a little time in the shop this evening working on putting some of the old chisels I have back into working condition. I have a newer set of Marples that I normally use, but I am trying to get sets of older chisels together. For example, I want a set of mortice chisels and perhaps a set of the old Stanley 750s.

I'm giving them a light cleaning and removing any rust, regrinding edges, and sharpening. The handles are still loose. I want to get some measurements and add them to my note book so that I can use these old handle designs to turn new handles as needed.

When sharpening the mortice chisel using the work sharp, I found it difficutl to control the narrow/tall chisel and did not get very good results flatening the back. I will probably use water stones going forward for chisels of this type. The machine worked fine for grinding the bevel and honing the edge. Here are some photos of what I am working on. I have another box of chisels to pull out and work my way through.

Examples of what I am working on




























Mortice Chisel










I use this angle gage to determine the bevel angle so that I can reproduce the angle when I regrind them.










Hopefully, I will get back to work turning out some woodwork this weekend. If not, I will probably be tied up working on a bathroom remodel for a while. Also, in June I have a business trip to Houston and then one towards the end of the month to Singapore for a couple of weeks.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> I spent a little time in the shop this evening working on putting some of the old chisels I have back into working condition. I have a newer set of Marples that I normally use, but I am trying to get sets of older chisels together. For example, I want a set of mortice chisels and perhaps a set of the old Stanley 750s.
> 
> ...


Wayne, go answer the Stanley #4 bevel angle question, will ya…quit messing about with the rust pile! LOL…I have been spending some more time with my MK.II system and flatening the back is proving to be a tough job, much the same as you describe with the WS. I think I'll also stick to my water stones for that job.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> I spent a little time in the shop this evening working on putting some of the old chisels I have back into working condition. I have a newer set of Marples that I normally use, but I am trying to get sets of older chisels together. For example, I want a set of mortice chisels and perhaps a set of the old Stanley 750s.
> 
> ...


LOL. We answered the #4 question at the same time. I'm having good luck flattening wide blades on the worksharp. The 1/4" wide mortice chisel did not work all that great. Also, it is a union chisel and I am wondering about the quality of the steel. It seems to be softer than the Hock blades and chisels I've been working with.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> I spent a little time in the shop this evening working on putting some of the old chisels I have back into working condition. I have a newer set of Marples that I normally use, but I am trying to get sets of older chisels together. For example, I want a set of mortice chisels and perhaps a set of the old Stanley 750s.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I monkeyed around a bit more and the wider chisels are easier with the Mk.II…the 1/4 and 3/8 are a bit of a chore. I see we had dueling answers…I tried to give you 18 or 20 seconds to answer it but I could wait no longer! LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Chisels*
> 
> I spent a little time in the shop this evening working on putting some of the old chisels I have back into working condition. I have a newer set of Marples that I normally use, but I am trying to get sets of older chisels together. For example, I want a set of mortice chisels and perhaps a set of the old Stanley 750s.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think I answered first….. lol

I really like the work sharp for flattening the back of plane irons. For me that is the most time consuming task.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*

David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.

The first step in using my table saw is removing the Peacock. (Deb has named him LJ).



















The box on top of the table saw is a Biesmeyer Over Arm Saw guard that is waiting to be installed.

On to the miter gauge. It is a JessEm Mite-R-Excel.



It has a 24" fence and can extend to 36" 









The gauge has a Dual-Indexing Angle Location System that provides precise "positive stop" angle locating to every ½ degree and a separate vernier scale allowing additional angle settings to 1/10th of a degree.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


Wayne,

That thing looks like a hefty chunk of metal. Hope it works as good as it looks!!!

John


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


I forgot to ask if the peacock is shop broke?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


The miter gauge works great and so far no messes from the peacock. Unfortuately the peacock is like a homing pigeon. I remove him and he comes right back every time.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


Wayne -

Great looking miter gauge - looks very sturdy!

Just a quick photo tip . . . always remove fowl from your tools before shooting photos!

David


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is pretty much the first step in any shop work as well as photo shoots.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


I thought my Incra 1000SE was good, but that is great! I love the extra length, as the Incra only does 28". Nice piece of metal.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


It I were to do it again, I would probably hold out for the JessEm Mast-R-Slide™ 7500. It costs quite a bit more, but looks like a great tool.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Jessem is a nice machine. Another quality Canadian tool! That slider is pretty slick too!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


I really like the Jessem Products. I have their router table as well.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


The JessEm Mast-R-Slide is a very nice unit. I had one on my old RT unisaw.










Now I have the Excalibur EXSLT40 on a LT Unisaw.










John


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


Jessem makes a very high quality product line. Precision for sure.

The prices are in line with comparable models and in this instance you are getting what you pay for.

I have an accu miter that I bought fifteen years or so ago, and it's been used heavilly, but is still as accurate as it was then.

I kept looking at the Jessem miter gage, AND FOR ONCE IN MY LIFE, DIDN"T BUY IT, CAUSE I DIDN'T NEED IT!

I was very proud of myself about it. Even told my wife about how proud of myself I was. LOL

As for the excalibur sliding table, I haven't had any experience with one.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


I have the Exactor sliding table like the Excalibur but I have the 60" version. They are great.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


Major saw envy…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


Umm…Douglas…I'll trade you my Craftsman for your Jet…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


I would love to have the space…


----------



## DaveJ (Aug 29, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge with Dual-Indexing Angle Location*
> 
> David posted pictures of his new miter gauge and was looking for some pictures of other miter gauges. I commited to show some pictures of my Jessem miter guage.
> 
> ...


I picked up a Mite-R-Excel this week from Rockler on a 25% off coupon (net $165 - sorry for the gloat). It's painted Rockler blue (which would look stunning with a peacock if we only had one), but otherwise is supposed to be the standard JessEm gauge.

It assembled fine and cut true out of the box. Nice combination of brawn and precision. I used it to cut angled dados last night and love it already.

I did find one surprise - the unit is marked as "Made in USA." Huh? Checked the box - "Made in Canada." What's up here? I found this April, 2007 press release that says they're opening a manufacturing plant in Tennessee, but implies that they're still headquartered in Ontario (although their web site now lists their address as Tennessee). I had missed this move. My condolences to all the Canadian LJocks.

My unit was missing two parts, an allen wrench (which is not a problem) and the self-adhesive ruler tape that goes on the extension rod (which I want so I'll have to waste time Monday tracking it down). It looks like the US plant has a couple of kinks to work out. Hopefully, their manufacturing equipment is up to snuff. I wonder if they moved their equipment down or retooled?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Today's Finds - June 9 2007*

A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.

I found the following 3 items. Two screwdrivers and a Stanley #65 block plane. According to Patrick's Blood and Gore, the Stanley #65 is one of the finest planes Stanley ever made.










I would tend to agree. The workmanship in this plane is wonderful.










Here is a picture of it with my Lie-Nielsen 60 1/2. It is longer and wider than the 60 1/2, but very comfortable to hold and use. I recommend you buy one if you come across one.










I also have been picking up this type of screwdrivers. As you can see from the photos they are actually quite small.










I'm also going to a big antique sale tomorrow. Hopefully, I will find a few more good tools.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Nice find….I desperately need to add to my hand tools.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Nice find, Rustman!


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Nice find!! If you luck upon any you don't need let us know.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can always drop them off here… I'll even let you plane on my bench some more


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Wayne -

It is always so interesting to follow your tool shopping trips! Looks like some great additions to your growing collection. How many screwdrivers have you picked up? Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Theres something about a wood handle tool. It just feels good.


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Wayne,
In my former business of dealing in antique guns, for over 30 years, we would never call those "Screw Drivers". We would have referred to them as "Turn Screws".
They came in a case with all fine English guns so that the gun could be taken apart and cleaned.
I think the real difference was that back in the 1860's a screw driver was about 5 cents and a turn srcrew was 5 dollars.

Bill


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


That #65 looks real comfortable.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 9 2007*
> 
> A few of you knew I was going old tool shopping today. I visited a number of antique stores down by where Obi lives. I found a couple of interesting items today. Nothing really outstanding, but good items.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dollar, I use both terms interchangeably. I probably should quit doing that. I've also seen them called London Pattern screwdrivers by UK dealers.

It is a very comfortable plane.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Today's Finds - June 10 2007*

Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.

A set of Millers Falls carving tools










A pair of Starret Dividers










A 1" Chisel for my "Frank's style greenwood working tool kit". This is a heavy duty chisel.










A pair of R. Bliss Mfg Co. Wooden Screw Clamps. These are for the wall of the shop. They are 16" long and the screws are about 20" long. They were $5 each. Cannot beat that with a stick.










A Stanley Bailey #7 Jointer plane. This one has a 1910 Patent date.










This is a real strange brace. It is marked Hermes Western Germany. It has a blade installed similar to a hacksaw blade. If you have any clues as to what it is used for let me know.


























Thats all folks. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


That last one looks like a poor man's jab saw or something. It would probably work quite well with the handle.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Now *THAT's* a score, Wayne!


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Great finds. You will need to expand your shop pretty soon to store or display this great stuff.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


We just do not get tools like that over here - I think the woodworkers must be burried with there tools. - When I go they better dig a "bloody" big hole - I want my unisaw with me!!!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


excellent-love those little screwdrivers.

Tony-too funny lol


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Nice score Wayne…. That brace /blade combo is weird…you sure they go together? Maybe someone's attempt at a taper borer. On second thought it might allow for more control when cutting curves. The rear handle is made for holding in your hand…not pressing against something (chest/belly) like a typical brace. You could turn the blade as you saw more easily with it I would think.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


A nice haul Wayne. It looks like it was a good day for tool shopping.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. The saw is really strange. You can actually unscrew one half of the rear handle and attach it to the other side. I'll take a photo of that configuration tonight.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne

Did you ever figure out the use of that weird Brace and Saw Blade - or is it just a April 1st special?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


I have not. I'll try to remember to take some more pictures tonight.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Here are some more pictures of the brace and saw blade.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Wayne:

I have searched the internet for this item with the information you gave me "*Hermes Western Germany*", even looked in German. But I found nothing.

I cannot read the inscriptions on the tool, they are a little out of focus - If you would like to pass me the information, I will try again.

I am going to Munich in a couple of weeks - I will take what information I have with me and ask the Deutsche Museum if they can help.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - June 10 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in town. I found a few interesting items today. I'm going to cut to the chase. Here they are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing some Research Tony. I have tried again, but do not appear to be able to get better images of the logo. I belive is says Hermes. It is contained in a Diamond. On the other side it says Western Germany.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Today's Finds - July 8 2007*

Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.

I came across a box of Saws and picked 3 out. I'm starting to look for a few good saws and these look like they could be restored. I will begin to do some research on restoration. I know a few internet sites and have some books to read.



















Here is a close-up of the small saw. It is an Atkins…










David was asking if I found any planes in the chat on veneering this morning. I found 2. A type 11 4c and a very inexpensive #220 in it's original box. Normally, I would have passed on the 220. But it found it's way into my shoulder pack. The 4C has a crack in the handle, but other than that should clean-up real nice. I saw several #4s today. This was the best of the lot and I paid $20 for it.





































I picked up a couple of chisels



















And also, you can never have enough clamps…. (I have a thing for machinest's clamps)










That is it for today. Have a wonderful weekend and if you have any advise, suggestions or information relative to the saws. Please share. Thanks.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


Wayne -

Good luck on finding a No 2 Stanley for $180.00 (probably more like 2 to 3 times that in good cond). That was probably a fair price (from a collectors stand point) for the Fulton. It's getting tougher and tougher to even snag an affordable No 3 nowadays.

Hopefully you can find someone (perhaps an old-timer) that can sharpen those saws by hand (the machines don't do the best job unless it's a rip saw set). I've accumulated the tool sharpening tools (vice, sets, files, jointer, etc) and it's a steep learning curve (for me at least). And that was before I needed to start wearing glasses!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean on the prices. I was looking at a later #2 in an antique shop a while back. It was a bit pitted. They were asking $360 for it. The fulton did not have very nice nobs and was not up to Stanley quality. From a collectors perspective, perhaps. But from a quality perspective, I would rather have the LN #2. For one it is based on the bedrock design and is well constructed.

I know a guy who may be able to do the sharpening. I'll probably go slow with them and do some research before I do anything significant. Both of the back saws seem to cut fairly well.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


I had an old Belsaw hand saw sharpening machine. I only set it up to see that it worked and disassembled it and when I moved to NJ. I trashed it. No time to try to sell it.

Good luck on your sharpening. Do you belong to "Hand plane Anonymous"


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


Have you seen

this

this

or this?
 
and this?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dorje, I had not seen them yet. Great pointers


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


You bet - Sharpening saws is something that I'd like to learn to do one of these days too!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


Wayne -

I always enjoy your tool hunting adventures. Looks like some great additions to your growing collection. Looks like you will need to build a saw till and get cracking on the plane storage system!

Dorje - great links! Thanks.


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - July 8 2007*
> 
> Today was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento. I got a few interesting things and almost got something I've been looking for. I pulled a Fulton #2 sized plane out of a box of old planes. I asked how much and was told $180. Perhaps for a nice Stanley, but for that kind of money I would have been better off buying an Lie-Nielson. Such is life.
> 
> ...


Wayne,

I was just about to say something about finewoodworking when I saw your "thanks Dorje" comment. I scrolled up before I started to write and wouldn't you know it, he beat me to it. Must be that clean Seattle air…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Today's Finds - August 12 2007*

Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.

I have been looking for a jeweler's frame saw for a while. They are useful for handcutting dove tails. I've ordered some blades for it and will give it a try later in the week. This is a nice old saw. Cost was $5.










I have seen quite a few wooden panel gauges. This is the first brass one I have seen. It was unmarked, but is a very high quality casting. The scribe is in good condition and set in brass as well. I do not have one and could not pass on this one for $30.



















This is a great mallet. Very heavy with perhaps a walnut head. I'm going to soak it in a little BLO. Will be interesting to see how it comes out. A bargin at $5.










This is a pair of small wooden screw clamps. This will probably violate the only buy things to use policy. They are about 4" and 6" in length. $6 for the pair.










The Machinest's square was $3. It is hand made and when compaired with my modern one, it is dead on. It is inscribed that it was made in 1935. The spokeshave is adjustable and was $8. I'm still looking for rounded ones. It does not appear to be marked and I have not tried to determine the manufacture yet. Anyone know who made it?









This is my favorite find for the day. 50 pinch dogs for $10. 









This one was more of a lark. I'm going to have to try to figure out a project to use this on. This is a threading tool from Ernie Conover. This went for $30.


















And finally a nice little carving set from Warren tools. $20 for the set.










Thats all for this month.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good haul to me!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Nice haul. I think I would have been hard pressed to pass any of these by. The spoke shave and panel gauge especially.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


gosh, I got to find that market someday.

I especially like the lines on that coping saw frame!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Paul,

Here is a photo of the Jeweler's saw next to my coping saw for contrast.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Good work Wayne - with the threading tool you could make matching wooden clamps…then the originals will have done their job as being examples!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Wow. First of all, the mallet looks like the one Noah used when building the Ark.
The threading tool can be used for making broom handles for the shop broom, and making more screw clamps. And who said you can't use the clamps. They look very functional to me.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Really nice finds, I wish we had these items for sale her - I would definitely have to build a bigger workshop.

Maybe I'll have to pay so excess baggage allowance in January!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


I'm sure all of these would come in handy to build a small wooden box, don't you think so, Don?

Quite the haul. Well done!


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Sweet deals abound. Nice take Wayne!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Wow… I'm Jealous


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Looking forward to seeing you in person Tony. I'm sure we will find a goodie or two along the way.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - August 12 2007*
> 
> Yesterday was the monthly antique sale here in Sacramento and my daughter and I went shopping. It is a good family outting. I've gotten in the habit of sharing what I find on these outings, so here are photos of this months finds. I try to purchase things that I can use and avoid collecting for collecting's sake. Sometimes I am successful and sometimes I am not.
> 
> ...


You made a haul, buddy.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*

Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".

Without further adieu here are the tools….










A craftsman backsaw, two bronze spokeshaves, and a buck brothers chisel.










I belive these are bronze and may be home made. The larger shave has a Stanley sweet heart blade. The smaller one appears to have a home made blade. They may be instrument making tools. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Nice finds!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Nice finds. I need a better back saw. It appears that the blade on the shave with the up swept handles is curved. In the saddle shop we use heel shaves and spoke shaves to work on the leather ground work on saddles. I've seen some of the old timers take a Snell and Atherton heelshave and bend the handles up like that so they could scoop out the dish in the cantle. This may be some one's answer to the problem of finding a heel shave. It looks like it would work. The ground work in a saddle is the layered leather that you sit on under the seat that you can see. How's that for confusing?
Tom


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes the blade is curved. I think I would need to see a saddle to follow you.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


They look like violin makers shaves to me. I only saw some up close many years ago as one of my neighbours was a maker.
Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Bob, you could be more correct than I am.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Nice find.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


these guys are really cute. What would you use them for?

(tool selection: based on cuteness factor hahaha)


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne…..........that chisel has me a bit intrigued. I like the worn handle.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson.

Bob, I was thinking Luthier as well. These are a bit bigger than than the ones on the web site. They are 5 1/2 inches long. Kind of in between.

Debbie, not sure yet, but I'm sure a task will jump out at me where they will be perfect.

Neal, the handle looks hand carved on the chisel. It has a rustic feel to it. For $5 it had to come home with me.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Wayne:
I was at Lee Valley today and they have a bunch of these in various sizes in one of the display cabinets.
Take a peek on their website and they may have additional inof for you.

bob


----------



## philsville (Mar 31, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Today's Finds - Oct 12 2007*
> 
> Today I visited a few antique stores in a couple of small towns near Sacramento. I thought I would share what I found. In addition to a few tools I found some woodworking books including a copy of Graham Blackburn's "Illustrated Encyclopedia of Woodworking Handtools Instruments and Devices".
> 
> ...


Wayne
Could the larger shave be a travisher, for dishing out seats?
Nice haul, by the way 
Phil


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*

I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.

Last week Blake posted a project where he did a wonderful job restoring a 1959 DeWalt Radial Arm Saw. I really loved the job he did. Sunday afternoon I was browsing Craigslist and saw an ad for a saw similar to Blakes. I thought about it and tried to talk myself out of it. Deal was it was only $50. I called the man offering the saw and after a short discussion told him I would come up and get the saw.

After a beautiful drive into the foot hills where we saw a number of deer and other wildlife we arrived at his house. It was quite a trick to load the saw in to my Tahoe. The guy I purchased the saw from had a wonderful shop including an old 12" industrial jointer and 24" industrial planer.

Anyway, here are some photos of the saw.









The cabinet has wheels and can be easily be rolled from place to place.



I spent some time rearranging the shop to make room for the saw. I belive I am going to rebuild the cabinet and raise it to match the height of my router table.





Next steps are to rework the top. Shim and level the saw and begin the restoration process. I need to order a couple of books and have found the user's manual on-line.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Check and make sure they have the right blade on it.
The last thing you need is to have that thing climb out at you.
If you bring it up to the height of your router table you can put longer board on the table. You might consider switching place with the router depending on the length of boards you intend to cut.
These things are sweet for running dadoes in sequence and real time savers.
Have fun with it Wayne and keep posting your progress,

Bob


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. I am going to order a new blade and a dado stack for it. I debated which side to put the router table on. Easy to swap them around. I'm also going to order the book "How to master the Radial Arm Saw"


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I have a craftsman radial arm saw and I found that when I set up my saw as directed, you are supposed to leave a small % of tilt to the rear for ease of return. This made my dado cuts at a uneven depth.
I had to go back and setup when used for a dado cut to 0% to correct this. ( a true pain ) The 0% really makes the blade want to plow more than usual. I hope yours will adjust easier than mine.
Good luck with the restoration and looking forward to seeing the finished product.
God bless


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Hey Wayne, this looks like a fun project. I've got R. J. DeCristoforo's Complete book of Power Tools. If you think it will help I'll send it down. It has a huge section on RAS's. It was written in 1972. If you want to use it send me your shipping address by private message. I just noticed that some of the photos are of your little saw. I doesn't have a section just for that saw though but a lot of info from that time period.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom. I may have the book already and will check. Your offer is much appreciated.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Nice! These old Dewalts look like a real bargain!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Cannot beat the price…


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Way to go Wayne. It looks like a good one. I bet you put a new top on it soon. Maybe make a wheeled base so you can move it around where needed.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. Definately a new top. Perhaps I will build a new base. The current one does have wheels on it and is quite easy to move.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Good find Wayne. That's a true classic. I had seen that post too, beautiful job. Do your restoration plans include paint and the whole shebang?

The RAS is a controversial tool. It will be interesting to hear how you like it when you have it back in shape.

Steve


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. Under the grime, the paint appears to be in good condidtion. Going to try to clean it up and see how it looks. I plan to take it slow and careful and do a lot of reading. I want to make sure I have a good handle on safe operations.

I'm hoping this will be a quick and accurate crosscutting tool once tuned up.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne - you have made a gooid buy there! . My Delta 12" is in constant use - I rarely use my Makita compound or DeWalt Chop saw any more.

If you normally work from the right, you need to follow Bob's advice and make some more space on that side. I have 5m to the right and 1m50 to the left (which is not enough). You might like to consider putting it on wheels, so you can pull it out for those extra long boards (They should fit niceley into the house, through that door)

Take care of this beast´- If you have not used one before take it carefully and slowly at first, if it bites into the wood that can come at you at a great speed. One set up they are a great tool - I hope you get it finished by January!!!!!


----------



## jrousell (Dec 6, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


ANy progress?

If you ahve new photos please do share them.

I have bought and will be picking up this saw's cousin next week.

I am excited to get it tuned up and humming…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


No progress to report. I'm up to my eyeballs in work these days. Not had any time to play, even on the LJ site.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Bummers Wayne. That happens at the end of the year doesn't it? Maybe we will see something on this in January.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Hey, Wayne, glad to hear from you. We miss your wit and wisdom. Well, some times….....shucks.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


great saw wayne . i had one years ago and it was one smooth saw . dewalt was a great tool back in the day.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Whayne, That's awesome! Looks like it's not in bad shape. You will have a lot of fun with that saw. I absolutely love mine.

To add to what gene said: If you take a close look at some of the pictures of mine you will see a little string attached to the powerhead. That is actually a bungee which goes through a tiny pulley which keeps the blade retracted. It works like a charm. The reason I didn't just attach the bungee right behind the saw is that it would be too short and get too tight. But by changing it's direction through the pulley I was able to make it just the right length for tension. Now whenever I let go of the saw it retracts back into it's "parked" position. I can show you more pictures if this is not clear.

One thing you might want to think about is offsetting your saw (on the cabinet) off to one side. I tend to put the "measured" side of my board to the left of the blade. I might do this for the second generation of my cabinet/table.

Also I made the mistake of not having an adjustable table built in. I spent a lot of time trying to get it perfectly true and flat. But inevitably it is not perfect and I wish I had the ability to adjust and fine-tune it. Looks like that old cabinet that came with yours had the right idea.

Less than 10% of your dust/chips will go into that blade guard dust collector, so make sure you integrate a large dust chute (with suction) behind the blade. I have been able to get mine to be almost completely dust free.

I will be following your progress for sure. Good luck.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I've not had any time to play with the saw. Work has been crazy. I'm in Singapore at the moment. I will be back in the US just before Christmas.


----------



## jrousell (Dec 6, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


I just finishhed my 925 restore a couple weeks ago. I threw a couple images into a new blog entry

I have a 1947 shopsmith that I am 99% done with that I will do a write-up for soon


----------



## RLS (Apr 13, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Wayne,
My father had a DeWalt similar to yours. I have one that I bought new in about 1969 that is a little different. It came with pretty good documentation for setting it up. If you don't have anything like that and would like, I could copy the set-up pages & e-mail them to you (pdf file?).
Rick


----------



## bryano (Aug 19, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Years ago when this saw was built and delivered to the purchaser an instructor came with the saw to show all of the functions of the ras and how to use it safely. The last of these instructors wrote a book on the use of the RAS called Mr. sawdust. I highly recomend the purchase of this book.

Bryan


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


I had a link to it above in one of the early comments. "How to master the radial arm saw". Great book. Thanks Bryan.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Great acquisition Wayne. I paid $1800 for mine about 10 years ago. It is a very handy saw, use it mainly for docking these days but it is a versatile machine.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Did you ever do any work on this thing?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


I guess Blake posted his / my question while I was reading all of the comments and looking at your pictures….LOL


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


Hi , I'm back again to see if you've had a chance to get this restored yet …
Merry Christmas : )


----------



## superstar (Dec 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


hi all i just got a dewalt 925 table saw im looking for a manul it works great but i whould like a manul does any one know where i can get one ?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


How about this one:

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1567

Click on the "View PDF" link.

Welcome to LumberJocks. Nice purchase !


----------



## Chutney (Jun 2, 2017)

WayneC said:


> *DeWalt 925 Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> I have been resisting buying a Radial Arm Saw (RAS) for at least the last year. I have a great Sliding Compound Miter Saw, Router, and Table Saw. The only operation that seemed to be quick with a RAS that I could not easily do with the tools I have is making cross cuts using a dado set.
> 
> ...


I was recently gifted with another of that same RAS. A friend of a friend literally dropped the saw off in my driveway one day and said thank you to me as he drove away. My saw did not come with any accessories or even a table as nice as the one you bought. Since I am disabled and retired, I'm forced to use repurposed lumber and old machines, when I can get my hands on them. It's amazing what can be made from old pallets, if you can work around or overlook the nail holes. I've plugged the saw in and it runs. I have yet to get it up off of the floor. But, I'm building a table for it right now. I'm looking for reference books and manuals on radial arm saw use and safety. I'll add the book you mentioned to my list to take with me the next time I go exploring used book stores.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*A new plane - 6/16/2008*

I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.

It will be the weekend before I get a chance to play with it. If I have time I will review the plane.



Anyone have the hot dog attachments or any of the specalized blades? I am wondering if they are worth the money.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


I love this plane - I have two blades for it, one kept at 25-26 degrees (37-38 total) for shooting and softwood flattening and one with a 50 degree angle of attack for a 62 degree total, for woods that want to switch back on you left and right. However, I'm still a bit more comfortable scraping tricky woods. I didn't know there was a way to convert it to a scraping plane…is that new? I'll have to look into it!

Happy Birthday! Good choice. You'll need the other tools you mentioned too though!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


LN Sells a 90 degree blade for the plane that is used to make it a scraper plane. The photo above is a live link to the plane on the LN-Site.

(BL-62-90 90 degree blade for L-N Low Angle Jack Plane $40.00)

Also, Christopher Schwarz wrote a review of the plane which can be found at the following link:

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/pdf/LN62.pdf


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


Cool - so the 90, sitting in the bed acts as a scraper held at 78 degrees from the vertical plane??? Didn't know about that… Another great use for the plane. Does that mean that I don't have to get the #112, even though it's on the list?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


I really want need a 212 or is that want LOL. I will have try the 90 degree blade out and see. Although, cabinet scrapers are fine for now.

Relative to getting the others, I really do have the block plane department covered, been looking for a small Stanley or Record router plane and thinking of getting a Veritas shoulder plane. Will just have to wait on the plane gods and see what comes my way.


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Wayne. That is an awesome plane. It's been about a month now but I attended a dinner with Thomas, John Economaki, and Chris Schwarz, and Chris asked each of them that if they had to choose only one of their own tools which one would it be - this is the tool that Thomas went for almost without hesitation. I own the 164 and absolutely love it. This is next on the list for me.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


Great purchase for a lifetime Wayne & happy birthday.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


This looks like it could be the right next purchase for me. I've got some figured bubinga 'maturing' until its ready to become a very special box for someone. Damage to my wrists means that scrapers are not an option so I'm looking for some way of planing highly figured woods.
Would really like to hear your assessment once wou've tried various blades etc.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post, and so timely! I'm heading to Maine in about 15 minutes and of course had to check LJ before I left and came across this. Planning on dropping by LN tomorrow and have been wrestling with what plane to buy (you know I will be tempted!). This sounds like a great starter piece. Thanks!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


great purchase wayne. I've seen this one around and it looks like a really nice plane! can't wait to see how it works, thanks for the post!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


That's a nice piece of iron, Wayne. I find that my Veritas LAJ is the most used plane in my bunch, other than a LAB. Nice score!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to review it I'm sure one of the other jocks here (myself included) would love to take it for a spin for you; Of course that could take a few weeks…....  lol

Happy Birthday Wayne!


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely tool and one that I plan to own as well… someday. I too, choose tools for using in different situations or needs. Swapping irons and varying the mouth opening in a tuned plane makes it a particular and predictable pleasure to use. And that particular L-N is quite an adept tool. I also lust for their low angle smoother too.

always,
J.C.

P.S. Oh, and I'm more than a little jealous. Good you live on the other side of the continent. HA!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, Wayne. That's quite a nice birthday present. Enjoy using it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *A new plane - 6/16/2008*
> 
> I drove down the the SF bay area from my home in Sacramento this morning and ran through Woodcraft looking for a birthday present for myself. After spending a few minutes looking through the Lie-Nielsons in the case I settled on a LN-62 Low angle Jack Plane. I also considered getting one of the small (LN-102) block planes and a mini router plane, or one of the shoulder planes. I finally settled on the LN-62 because of it's versitality and good reputation. Basically, you can use this plane to remove serious stock, perform smoothing tasks, as a scraping plane and also on the shooting board.
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday Wayne! Hope you enjoy this plane--as you know I just got one as well. Have not been able to take it for a spin yet.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Hmmmm. What is it?*

I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.

It has a hinged lid. The blade and wedge appear to be decorative. The patina appears to be real indicating it is quite old. The horn has tool marks which to me indicate it was carved. 


Here is a view inside. The hole appears hand cut with tool marks evident.






Sole - Look Ma, No mouth.


Any guesses? Anyone seen one before?


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Interesting!


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


It looks like it could be some sort of decorative greasebox, but I don't see any residue inside.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


I agree, there is nothing inside to give a clue. I thought about it being a snuff box or something similar…


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


maybe a placebo plane. it makes the wood think it is being planed, and it decides to lie flat on its own, without any of those messy shavings.

or maybe a training plane, great for teaching. JK

don't know, but it is a nice woodworking decoration, that will never accidentally cut into your shelf or table


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Does the wedge come out? Maybe you will find something in the wedge pocket?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Is the iron sharp on the embedded end? If you rub the sides does a Jeannie come out?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


It does not come out. It is only a mock blade and wedge.

John, you can open the hindged part and see under it.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Very interesting


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Are the screws pointed or flat on the end? What metal is the hinge made of? Does the hinge have hammer marks?


----------



## yougbuckwoodworker (Sep 29, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


i could be a salesman model or what one of the other guys said a grease box honestly idk


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


It's a play dough press.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


I would say it is a stash box. Set it with the planes for disguise.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


It is a baby plane waiting to grow up.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Robert, The first thing I thought when I saw it was a grease box.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Some more info. The plane is 1 1/4" wide x 5" long. Measured at the horn it is 2 3/4" tall.

Dave, the hinge looks like brass. It does not appear to have any hammer marks. I am still deciding If I want to remove a screw or not. They look like small brass wood screws.

The wedge appears to be secured in the body of the plane with a brass pin. You can see it on each side of the plane. It is dark enough that it blends well with the wood.

I like the idea of a stash box. It would blend in with the other tools well.

I would not think it would be very convient as a grease box. It is small enough it would be difficult to get into the hole.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne,
This reminds me of the following object :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/rare-tabatiere-de-menuisier-forme-rabot-metier-outil-/110674566775
A tobacco box that Mafe would enjoy using.

But I also love Drewnahant's explanation.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is very similar? 360 euros?


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Some people collect tobacco boxes and this one is very particular (original shape and it is boxwood) so I am not too surprised with the price. If I had 360euros to spare, I would probably buy myself a Lie Nielsen plane instead but that is another matter…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


I would agree on the Lie Nielsen plane. I would agree the boxwood version is much better crafted and a wonderful item. I am only $10 in to this item. This one will probably find a permanent home on my woodworking book case.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


no, No, NO… There is no doubt that it is definitely a primitive child safety seat. You only have the lower half. The missing upper section is much like a stockade horizontal beam with the cutout for Junior's head and wrists, then with a vertical shaft that securely (interference fit may require pounding) slips over the rear section to complete the unit.

Hey, you got any more "What's This" type questions, you just PM me so's you don't embarrass y'self in front of all these jocks. You got it ?

;=)


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


If it was a stash box surely you would disguise where it opened a little better.
Maybe it's a portal to a parallel universe or a paper-weight.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


It's very unusual looking and strange.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


a very nice plane Wayne 
and they shuold be used by stressed people who can´t use a real plane anyway becourse of stress 
without destroying both the wood and the plane at the same time

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Some pretty creative ideas. I'm thinking I will call it a tobacco holder if Mads approves. I wouild judge him to be the expert.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


Nice find Wayne.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Hmmmm. What is it?*
> 
> I bought this off of ebay this week. It was listed as a small plane, but it looks like a toy, model or perhaps some form of box. I would not see a purpose for the lid if it was a toy or model. I bought it because it was unusual.
> 
> ...


I commented on this post days ago but I do not see my comment… Strange.

I'm in a coma!!!
Hope you did not pay 360 Euro wayne.

That is a sweet box Wayne and you have to use it for grease, or even better little kandy for the grand children in the shop!

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*My Latest Power Tool*

The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….







I know, I know. But it got good reviews on Amazon. Perhaps someone did build a better mouse trap.

I've been seeing a rat running around on the patio for a little while and after watching a late night episode of Billy the Exterminator where he delt with a house that had been completely infested with rats, I was spurred to take action. BTW, I would love to see Billy make a guest camio on Woodworking for Mere Mortals. I need to get 4 D cell batteries and will let you all know the body count.

http://www.ratzapper.com/


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


That is cool. I wonder if they have the opossum and armadillo versions ? Seriously, let us know how well this works for you.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Wayne, that's why they make shotguns. LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


David, will do…

Tramp, for some reason shotguns are frowned on in suburban California….lol


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Wayne, Let me know how it works. We always have rats around. They are quite prevalent in our area.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Will do John.

I added a link to their web site above. Also I read there customer testimonials. Looks like lots of folks are using them for chipmonk and squirrel removal. Not a problem around here but may be for some of you guys.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Interesting, tool. Good info.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Wayne, It is best to use gloves with anything for rats. They will shy away from the trap if they have human scent on them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise. I'll put some on when setting and removing. Guessing it has some sent just from the shipment.

Speaking of shipping. Props to Amazon prime. Free 2 day shipping rocks.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Wayne, tonight when all is quite, without the lights on, carefully check with your hand if the rat is in the trap, in order to not disturb other rats. Let me know if this advice helped at all.

Be well, Pabull.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, born at night, but not last night. PaBull you remind me of one of my high school friends.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


high voltage + rodent removal = awesome


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


I have my own version of high-voltage rodent removal:


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Robert, I lost my shop cat a few years ago to old age and have not gotten agreement to get another one.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Wayne, will this work on groundhogs, I've got one under the foundation of my garage. I'm afraid he will undermine my concrete floor and it will start cracking. I've tried live traps (leg hold) and live traps without any luck. Does it work on bigger critters. I live in town but am ready to break out the 22 with scope and lying in wait for the bugger.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


I would think a groundhog is too big. How does a groundhog compare in size to a squirrel?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I know a few 2 legged rats, I wonder if it would work on them. LOL


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...












Oh Wayne, be sure to turn the thing off before you remove of the rat. lol

AND we want pictures!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


If you see one, then you've got …... well….. way more than one. I good pellet gun will work. That's what we used to use on the dairy farm. I can't wait to know if it works. I live out in the country and the field mice are constant.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


I have a RWS Diana one pump pellet gun. Pretty stealthy in suburban Omaha, and it does the job.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


The pellet guns sound nice, but I think the rats are more stealthy than the gun. Ususally when they are seen they are full out running.

Don, I agree there are more than one.

PaBull, wow that poor kitten is going to have a serious complex.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Subsonic 22 short cartridges worked good on raccoons until the area got crowded, now a live trap works
good. The smaller varmints just let me save money on my cat food bill, and the cat very nicely eats them
on the dining room tile floor, not the carpet, which is a good arrangement since it only seems to catch them
at night.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Gus, sounds like a keeper cat.

A cat would be my first choice. At least the one I had did a good job at keeping the population down.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Most cats won't eat rats. They will kill them, but not eat them. Maybe they art smarter than we give them credit. Mice, that's another story. I'm not a cat guy, and after my last dog bit the dust I decided it was the last dog to. Where I live even squires are an issue. I bought a pellet gun so I wouldn't wake the kids up picking them off. The lids are gone of to fight there own mice problems, but the pellet gun stayed.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Now that looks like a Great Tool!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


I put the trap out last night, with no action. The instructions say that rats are savey and that it will take 2-3 days to get one. One thing in support of their instructions is that I put a peanut out Saturday night close to where I set the trap. It was still there Sunday morning, but gone today. So we will see.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


We'll need to see some trophy kills. I guess you got batteries


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Yes I did.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how this thing works. Right now we have a feral cat that chose us, but he is getting old. Apparently, a fluffy tale is not enough to deter him from his nature, it just lets us know what he had for dinner.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Instructions say rats are smart, takes 2-3 days. John says they stay away from human smell. Instructions May be for the same reasons John states. Trap had to smell like human from shipping and battery install. The trap was baited with some chocolate chex mix, raw pea nuts and a small prezel.

So, the first night out no results.

Second day It got disturbed and had to be moved back into position.

So, the new first night out no results
Second night out no results
Third night…

One very dead fat rat in the trap. The redlight was flashing on the trap and there was 4 inches of rat tail sticking out of the trap.

Power switch off and rat was dumped into the trash can. I propably would have bagged the rat, but it is trash pickup day and the truck will be by in an hour or two. I will reset it for tonight.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about painting a little rat on the side of the trap. Similar to what was done in WW2 on fighters….lol

If there are any doubts there are videos of it in action on youtube. May or may not be something you want to view.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us informed. Nice to know it works as advertised.

My daughter just discovered a mouse in the house. That was loud  Will most likely give one of these a try.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


220 volts? Ouch.

I would recommend them Karen. Easy to deal with.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


Wayne, glad that bad boy is working out for you.
Karen, love your tag line.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


The trap had another rat in it this morning. 3 days seems to be around the right timing for rats if your touching the trap and the bait.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


if you wear rubber gloves and boots, you may shorten the lead time.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


So Cool !!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *My Latest Power Tool*
> 
> The power tool for Rodent Control - The Rat Zapper Ultra….
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking Don. I will have to quarrentine some.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *

I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


You know, Wayne, if that ugly hang-hole ever gets to you to the point you decide the plane must go, keep me in mind. 

Congrats, nice pickup!


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Nice looking plane Wayne.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Ooh, tool porn!

Nice pick up, Wayne.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Classic beauty.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Congrats, It's sweet brother. Hope to get one someday.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Oh yeah! She's a beauty Wayne.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Thanks for all the nice comments. It is a good day.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


that is one sweet looking plane. V logo and all. You set it next to those 2 fixer uppers. That's like sitting me next to Heidi Klum at a Emmy awards dinner!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


I am envious. Really nice looking plane.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Don, the two fixer uppers are my next restoration projects. Stanley type 9 4 1/2 and a Type 11 4 1/2c. Might get to them this weekend. I have a Type 11 #5 as well waiting.

Thanks Shane.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Scoooooooore!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Thanks Doug. What are you up to these days?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


I wonder if you could fill the hole with a brass rod, peen it to make a kind of rivet, then lap the bottom flat, rod and all. Just one option to fill it, I guess.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


You probably could, but it still would not fix the issue of being modified. I will just leave it as it is and use the heck out of it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


I just picked up a really nice #4 1/2 which I was really excited about. Now I wish I'd held out for the #604 1/2. Thanks for harshing my mellow…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.




Sorry about that Stumpy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


wow that is a friggin sexy plane!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane - Bedrock 604 1/2 *
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a while. An opportunity came up to pick this up on eBay and I made the jump. It's main issue is that it has been drilled to hang on the wall. Not going to affect my ability to use it.


Thanks Mauricio.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*

I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?




























Box with 21 cutters. I think this is a base set 1910 to 1920 based on number of items?










Sweetheart box with 12 cutters (all present)


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Nice. Your a pro at this rust huntin'.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Thanks Red.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


If all parts are original, no, not a type 2. The flat spot on on the fence didn't show up until type 3.

It is throwing me off a bit, though, as I didn't think the wooden fence showed up until later (type 5, after nickle 
plating). Does it look like it's user added?

Either way it looks sweet. Sooner or later I'll end up with an early #45. I've got an early #46 and I like that over the later #46


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mos. It might be user added. They may have drilled the holes and added the wooden fence. It is pretty grimy. I'm going to have to clean it up and play with it.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Very nice find on the complete boxed set of SW's. Nice 45 too.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Thanks Don.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


Looks really cool with the brass hardware.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 45 and two boxes of cutters*
> 
> I picked up two boxes of cutters for a Stanley 45. I have a couple of planes that I had picked up but needed cutters. The guy had 4 planes. One looked pretty early so I decided to buy it as well. Question to the experts. Is this a Type 2?
> 
> ...


That lead me to believe it was an early model and buy it. He had two older plated versions that were missing some plate for the same price.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*

Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.

This one is an early example and it is corrugated. If you take Patrick Leech at his word this is the scarcest (5 1/4 corrugated plane) of the Stanley bench planes. Unfortunately this one has been drilled to hang on the wall.

More info can be found on Stanley Bench Planes at Patrick's Blood and Gore.





































From the original eBay Listing. (Note to plane sellers, if you are selling a quality plane this is a good way to photograph it. If your selling a junky one, carry on with the out of focus photos taken from strange angles.)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*
> 
> Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.
> 
> ...


Man that is a keeper. Nice plane and nice photos.
Wayne I happened to buy a fellow LJ Stanley and Miller falls set of planes. I have been having a blast playing with the metal bodies.
That is an excellent way to present a plane for sale.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*
> 
> Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.
> 
> ...


@WayneC-That hang hole is a bummer, but a really nice vintage plane overall. I totally agree with your comment and instructions on how to photograph a plane for sale. The pics you posted really show the total condition and inventory of parts. Nice camera work.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*
> 
> Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Dave and Don.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*
> 
> Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.
> 
> ...


That is a really nice plane…hole or not. The C takes it to the next level.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*
> 
> Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.
> 
> ...


Very nice, indeed. Gonna leave the hole as is, maybe carry on the tradition of hanging it on the wall near your bench?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*
> 
> Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.
> 
> ...


I will keep it as it is. It will probably live in my tool chest.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *New Plane Stanley 5 1/4c*
> 
> Just documenting this plane. It will fill this slot in my bench plane family until I get crazy lucky and find a 605 1/4 in the wild or have extra money to plunk down on the LN version of the plane. I am upgrading from a post WW2 version of the plane.
> 
> ...


At least the hole appears to have been drilled with care. I've seen some where the hole is either gigantic, rough around the edges, offcenter, and even two overlapping holes (I assume they wanted to fit it on a hook instead of a nail). Nice restore!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*

Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.

Main complaints are the tote broken in two places, the chip breaker on the blade backwards, and the frog way out of adjustment. Also, the seller sanded the plane a bit, which I think probably turned some folks off.

I disassembled, replaced the broken tote, applied wax to the parts and reassembled. Sharpening and testing will come later.

As Received









Lever Cap and blade off









Tote Damage. The horn was actually nailed on. 









Closer View of the lever cap









View of the back of the lever Cap. Note that it is marked with the plane size. Not noticed one marked like this before. 









Good view of a bedrock plane frog mounts, pins and screws. One of the advantages of the bedrock frog design is that you can adjust the mouth of the plane without removing the lever cap, blade and chip breaker. 









Here is a closer view of where the frog mounts with the screws in place. The center screw move the forward or back and the side screws tighten the frog. 









This view is the frog sitting in the bed you can see down into the pin holes. It is important when you put the pins in that you align the holes on the pins so that they are aligned with the screws used to secure the frog.









Final shots before it enters the tool chest for the night. 













































I hope you enjoyed the tour of a bedrock plane if you had not seen one up close before. Also as a side note, this design is what the Lie-Nielson and Windriver bench planes are based on. They are similar in design.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*
> 
> Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.
> 
> ...


Tasty. Kinda rare to see a two line cap, they have to be the minority of the Bedrock labeled caps. Were those on both round and flat side editions?


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*
> 
> Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.
> 
> ...


Nice *Wayne*! I like those Bedrocks. I have a 4 & 8 and they beefy.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*
> 
> Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.
> 
> ...


Shane, yes, the two line caps were on type 4 (round side) and type 5 (flat side) Bedrocks. I'd love a complete set of type 4's.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*
> 
> Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.
> 
> ...


+1 to JayT's answer.

This type was the only square side to have the two line cap. Thanks Clayton.

I added a few more photos from after I was done with the minor cleanup and tote replacement.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*
> 
> Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.
> 
> ...


Wayne, it is good to see you out showing us your planes again. I enjoy your posts. So do you have any complete sets yet? I see you are working your way through the Bedrock
. Keep up the good work, but more importantly, KEEP US POSTED!!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*
> 
> Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dwain. I'm actually only working on one full set of bench planes to use. It has been more of an evolution over time.

I'm looking for Bedrock Style planes (either Old Bedrocks or Lie-Nielson). Usually the deciding factor is price. If the Bedrock is really rare, then I plan to go with LN. I'm down to needing two planes to have a full set of Bedrock style bench planes, the 607 and a 605 1/4. I just purchased an earlier 5 1/4c so I think I will stick with that for a while.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley Bedrock 605 1/2c*
> 
> Again documenting another plane. I believe this is a type 5, the first of the square sides. This plane was only made in 1911 making it approximately 102 years old. This will be my primary 5 1/2 size user. It was obtained in the mail from eBay today.
> 
> ...


She's a beaut. I'm sure your as giddy as I was when I got mine. A sweet plane to work with.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *

Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.

More info on this plane can be found at the following links.

Cornish Workshop

Record Planes


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


Nice addition.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


Handsome little bugger. I like the treatment they did on the handle.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I like the patina on it. Better plane body than my other one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


oh, I like it!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


sweet little plough!


----------



## hans2wiz (Jan 11, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


Very nice plane! I have smaller brother Record 043, but made in USSR. Like this here: http://russianhandplanecentral.blogspot.com/2010/12/record-043.html

Got it without lever cap and screw, but found after half a year these with body and 6 mm cutter. I was very happy about that find.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


Wow Wayne, did you find it in this condition or is this after de-rusting etc? A real looker!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


I've seen your type of plane in photos on the web Hans. Pretty cool little plane. I think there is a brand new one on eBay at the moment. Still in original packing.

Thanks Candy. It is as found in the photos.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


I love my 044. It came with my wife.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Record 044 Combination Plane #2 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of my second Record 044 Plough plane to the shop. This one only came with a single cutter and is missing the short rods. This one was made prior to 1951. My other plane is complete with all cutters and both sets of rods.
> 
> ...


Nothing like good accessories for your tools.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Stanley 140 *

Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.

I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


I can't speak to the LN version, but I completely agree that the 140 is a very versatile and handy plane.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


Good grab Wayne.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


Nice one, I will defiantly keep my eye out for one.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


Jealous I am.

I think the addition of the fence comes in useful, for example when doing the dovetail trick on the tail board in a tails first scenario. Two swipes on the back of the board with a finely set blade and the fence riding on the end of the board creates a very shallow rebate on the backside of the tail board. The rebate is then used when aligning the tail board on the end of the pin board in order to mark the pins. The tiny shoulder provides a positive stop so the tail board can't move when marking the pins.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


I bought the Veritas set when they had the seconds on sale. I really like the fence. Later I found an early #140. I tend to reach for the veritas. The #140 has a much more traditional look, but I find the fence extremely useful.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


The Veritas set looks interesting. I have not looked at them for a while. I had been holding out for a LN. Something to consider if I hit limits with this guy

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


Don, that #140 looks neglected, better it come to me and get used that play second fiddle to the Veritas twins don't you think?

Very fine addition, Wayne. Love it.

I want to try that and actually have it work for me, Andy. Someday. Tried once, but lack of skew with the tool I was using (#278) was a death sentence.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


I hear you on the skew Smitty, I just added a 289 to my wish list.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


Auuuch it's so nice it hurts my tool sensitive eyes!
Lovely.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 140 *
> 
> Documenting the addition of another plane to the tool box. This one is a #140 Rabbet and block plane . They are pretty cool planes. One side of the plane can be removed for doing rabbet work on things like tenons. With the side on it can be used like a normal block plane.
> 
> I've been looking for the right one for a while and also have been torn as to if I should get the Lie-Nielsen or stick with an old Stanley. This one is in pretty nice shape and it was about 1/3 the cost of the Lie-Nielsen. I would be curious to know how much of an improvement the fence is that Lie-Nielson added if someone has one.


I got to get me one of these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*

Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).

Basically the fence rotates. In one position it cuts the tongue and the other it cuts the groove. I was not able to find an electronic copy of the manuals for these planes, but they are essentially the same design as the Stanley planes. A manual for the Stanley 48 and 49 can be found here.




























With the Union 41. You will note that the 41 is slightly larger than the 42. This is probably because the 42 is a later model plane that the 41. It also has screws rather than the knobs the 41 has knobs.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


Beauties! I have the 41 but I'd love to have the 42.

You gonna' show some shavings?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


I will.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


Nice. I haven't even tinkered with a tongue and groove plane yet. I would love to eliminate router setup time on small projects.

Looks like LN pretty much copied this design. I'm eyein' one of those.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


Its cool you have the set. They look a little different. Are they different vintage?

I've got the #48, #49. They are fun to use.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


Red, Make the jump man. 

Don, if they followed the Stanley approach then the 42 is later in the production run. According to B&G the 48/49 were shortened later in production and the blade knobs were changed to screws. I will keep my eyes out to see if I can spot another example. I think only two have sold on eBay in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


And a nice tool it is!
Congratulations.
I love these, they are so well thought out.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


Great that you have the two of them together, Wayne. Love me some T&G plane-age…


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but a 42 is for sale in guelph, on. For $65. Looks to be in good condition. Too bad I'm far over my tools budget lately.


----------



## trophyjoe (Mar 31, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Union 42 Tongue and Groove Plane*
> 
> Another tool is moving into the toolbox and taking up residence. This one is a Union 42 tongue and groove plane. It was purchased to go with a Union 41 Tongue and Groove Plane I got a while back. These are functionally the same as Stanley 48 and 49 T&G planes. The Union 42 is the equivalent of the Stanley 49 and appears to be much less common that the Union 41. The Union 42 is designed to cut tongues and grooves in stock 3/8" to 3/4" thick, and centers its groove on stock 1/2" thick. These planes typically come with three blades. The normal cutters are 3/16" wide. They also came with a 5/8" wide cutter for working with wider stock. Both of my planes came without them. If you need replacement blades, they can be purchased from Saint James Bay Tool Company (use Stanley 49 blades).
> 
> ...


WayneC:

A few years ago, I bought a box of rusted iron. Among the bones was a UNION 41, no cutters-otherwise functional. After cleanup, it will make a user if I can find cutters. To tell the absolute truth, I only plan on using it to cut 1/4" grooves. so I only need one cutter. What advice would you offer for making this tool usable?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Stanley 66 Hand Beader*

I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.

When shopping for them you want to look for one that preferably has its fence and set of 9 cutters. You can also make your own cutters with custom profiles. Both Lee Valley and Lie-Nielsen sell versions of this tool. You can also buy cutters from Lie-Nielsen or from St. James Bay Tool Company. This 66 only came with two replacement cutters. I will be looking to get a full set plus some blanks or steel to make my own.

Instructions for making your own fence and cutters can be found here.

Blood and gore info on the beader here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


Ah, very nice!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


I was given the Veritas version for Christmas a couple of years back, but I haven't played with it much yet. I love simple tools.

Congrats on yours.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


Nice set Wayne. I made one then found the 66. I've been making my own, but would like to get a set some day.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Wayne! I've got the LN66 on my b-day wish list for the month's end! Looks like a great tool…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Terry, I had been wanting the LN for a long time but never aligned the want with the availability of cash. I got this one for about 1/3 the LN's price.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


^sweet deal…plus any tool older than ME has a cool factor to it that brand new cannot touch! LOL


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


But the LN is so pretty.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful find.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Stanley 66 Hand Beader*
> 
> I have wanted one of these for quite a while and last week the gods of eBay smiled upon me. The beader is essentially a mass produced scratch stock that puts profiles on wood. Stanley made them from 1886 to 1941. Because this one is jappaned, it was made before 1898. Handplane Central has some information here.
> 
> ...


It's a beauty Wayne.
I have the newer models, but yours are way more beautiful.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*

First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.









































































Some info

Workshop Heaven - Luban 043 Blog Post

Mitch Peacock - Video Review 
Mitch Peacock - Kerfing Plane video


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Nice bit of gear Wayne.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on that too Wayne. It's got some nice features.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are in for a bit of fun with this. Looking forward to seeing some of the results.
Enjoy.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


How does it feel in your hand?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Please,let us know your thoughts


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Sexy little bastard!
I am a fan of the 43, so I can imagine this will become a favorite.
Congratulations.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...





> Sexy little bastard!
> I am a fan of the 43, so I can imagine this will become a favorite.
> Congratulations.
> Best thoughts,
> ...


Thanks Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


http://workshopheaven.blogspot.com/2015/12/redesigning-no043-plough-plane.html


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh_e1v1Uflk


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Added a kerfing plane video


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Looks like a group buy is happening. If you're on Facebook and interested.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1410047249324398/permalink/1787208808274905/


----------



## chziggy (Jul 30, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne
I been looking for both a plough plane and a kerfing plane.
Saw this Luban 43 on a UK website but they cannot sell to the USA - some distribution restrictions with woodcraft - but woodcraft not marketing it.
Looks like I am a little late for a group buy.
Is there another way to buy one?
Thanks


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 043 Small Plow/Kerfing Plane*
> 
> First time I received a package packed in plane shavings. This plane is a re-imagined Record 043. Improvements include all stainless steel construction, larger handle and a Kerfing blade.
> 
> ...





> Hi Wayne
> I been looking for both a plough plane and a kerfing plane.
> Saw this Luban 43 on a UK website but they cannot sell to the USA - some distribution restrictions with woodcraft - but woodcraft not marketing it.
> Looks like I am a little late for a group buy.
> ...


I think the pathway has been closed. The only other way I know of would be to have one shipped to someone in the UK and then on to you.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Luban 101 Handplane*

This arrived in the mail today. It's a cute little guy.










http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworking-hand-tools-hand-planes-block-planes-qiangsheng-luban-101-bronze-low-angle-block-plane-rutlands+dk7515


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 101 Handplane*
> 
> This arrived in the mail today. It's a cute little guy.
> 
> ...


Good one Wayne, enjoy.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 101 Handplane*
> 
> This arrived in the mail today. It's a cute little guy.
> 
> ...


and probably hard to put down. Good looking plane.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 101 Handplane*
> 
> This arrived in the mail today. It's a cute little guy.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Luban 101 Handplane*
> 
> This arrived in the mail today. It's a cute little guy.
> 
> ...


Looks wonderful!
Congrats.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Veritas Medium Router Plane*

I got lucky in an eBay auction and got a good deal on the Veritas Large Router Plane. I added extra cutters and was very interested in Veritas Medium Router Plane as it uses the same cutters as the Large Router Plane (excluding wide cutters). These planes have very high build quality and a pretty small foot print. .














































With one of my LN small router planes for size comparison.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Veritas Medium Router Plane*
> 
> I got lucky in an eBay auction and got a good deal on the Veritas Large Router Plane. I added extra cutters and was very interested in Veritas Medium Router Plane as it uses the same cutters as the Large Router Plane (excluding wide cutters). These planes have very high build quality and a pretty small foot print. .
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with that quality. I assume that we'll see you making some shavings soon. Have fun with it.
I'll have to get my miniature version out of its box and see what I can create.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Veritas Medium Router Plane*
> 
> I got lucky in an eBay auction and got a good deal on the Veritas Large Router Plane. I added extra cutters and was very interested in Veritas Medium Router Plane as it uses the same cutters as the Large Router Plane (excluding wide cutters). These planes have very high build quality and a pretty small foot print. .
> 
> ...


They are really an excelent product. one thing I do with the cutters for these are to make my own from Hex Keys, especially good for inlay and stringing work. no tempering required just grind, hone and polish.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Veritas Medium Router Plane*
> 
> I got lucky in an eBay auction and got a good deal on the Veritas Large Router Plane. I added extra cutters and was very interested in Veritas Medium Router Plane as it uses the same cutters as the Large Router Plane (excluding wide cutters). These planes have very high build quality and a pretty small foot print. .
> 
> ...


I use the medium router before. No issues there at all for medium to light shavings


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Veritas Medium Router Plane*
> 
> I got lucky in an eBay auction and got a good deal on the Veritas Large Router Plane. I added extra cutters and was very interested in Veritas Medium Router Plane as it uses the same cutters as the Large Router Plane (excluding wide cutters). These planes have very high build quality and a pretty small foot print. .
> 
> ...





> They are really an excelent product. one thing I do with the cutters for these are to make my own from Hex Keys, especially good for inlay and stringing work. no tempering required just grind, hone and polish.
> 
> - Tony


Wow. It's really nice to see you. How have you been?


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Veritas Medium Router Plane*
> 
> I got lucky in an eBay auction and got a good deal on the Veritas Large Router Plane. I added extra cutters and was very interested in Veritas Medium Router Plane as it uses the same cutters as the Large Router Plane (excluding wide cutters). These planes have very high build quality and a pretty small foot print. .
> 
> ...


Hi wayne. I moved to Belgium in 2010, but still do not have functional workshops. I've done a few commercial projects, but I have not real time at the moment for wood working.

I returned to Finland earlier this year and picked up the last of my machines and 75% of my lumber stock, but 7 years in a dry, but unheated workshop rusted a lot of the machines and wood moisture is sky high. I plan to return return to Finland in the near future to collect the remaining lumber and items.

I really must post some photographs of what we have been doing here, including the build of a new workshop.

I hope you and the family are in good health. I will never forget my short visit to CA, where you and the guys showed me such great hospitality


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Veritas Medium Router Plane*
> 
> I got lucky in an eBay auction and got a good deal on the Veritas Large Router Plane. I added extra cutters and was very interested in Veritas Medium Router Plane as it uses the same cutters as the Large Router Plane (excluding wide cutters). These planes have very high build quality and a pretty small foot print. .
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to your return.


----------

